
Samsung wants to deliver the Internet via thousands of satellites - ohjeez
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/212240-samsung-wants-to-deliver-the-internet-via-thousands-of-satellites
======
jo6gwb
There's a company called Globalstar which already has the satellites in orbit,
and is awaiting FCC approval to begin providing WiFi over their spectrum.

